# Mother Releases Video of Son Being Hit by Car



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just saw this... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-eng...es-dangerous-game-cycle-crash-film-as-warning

The kid didn't do anything to help himself but what was the car driver thinking? The car seems very far over towards the middle of the road as it passes the first group of kids and makes little/no attempt to stop before hitting the boy.

The accident was entirely avoidable by both parties IMHO. Yes the kid was acting daft on the wrong side of the road but the driver of the car should have taken action to avoid running over a person FFS. Does anyone know the outcome for the driver?


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

There is a similar game played by young men in Chapeltown in Leeds, on the main A61 Harrogate Road. The cyclists ride in circles, the full width of the road kerb to kerb, and they completely ignore whether a car is coming or not. 

This is done throughout the day but especially 8-9 am and 5-7 pm.

Why it is done I dont know, I presume they are just wanting compensation and expecting that the car driver will be at fault as they had a clear view of the cyclist prior to any impact


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

What I want to know is will the cyclist be prosecuted!?

All too often the driver the one that gets the blame! Imagine the emotional distress that the driver has had to go through! All because they thought it'd be fun.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

RandomlySet said:


> What I want to know is will the cyclist be prosecuted!?
> 
> All too often the driver the one that gets the blame! Imagine the emotional distress that the driver has had to go through! All because they thought it'd be fun.


Anyone who continues driving towards a cyclist/pedestrian and doesn't attempt to stop or move to avoid an accident is more to blame than the pedestrian/cyclist. If it was a bus I'm pretty confident the car driver would have attempted to stop or move.

I'm not saying the kid did nothing wrong. I'm saying I find it strange that the car driver allowed the accident to happen.

The accident could easily have been avoided by the car driver.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> Anyone who continues driving towards a cyclist/pedestrian and doesn't attempt to stop or move to avoid an accident is more to blame than the pedestrian/cyclist. If it was a bus I'm pretty confident the car driver would have attempted to stop or move.
> 
> I'm not saying the kid did nothing wrong. I'm saying I find it strange that the car driver allowed the accident to happen.
> 
> The accident could easily have been avoided by the car driver.


Maybe so. But maybe the driver freaked out and panicked....

But at the same time, the teen shouldn't have been doing that - at least not on the wrong side of the road.

Let's assume the driver *DID* stop in time. Would the kid then be done for reckless/dangerous driving or similar? After all, drivers get prosecuted all the time, even when they haven't caused an accident.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The way I look at it, the car driver was taking action to avoid the stupid scum bag. Prehaps the driver should of slowed right down to prepare to stop, but they were certainly taking action to avoid hitting the idiot.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

The car driver moved well to the left when passing the group of cyclists, then moved to the centre of the road to avoid the idiot.

He did not run over the idiot!

Hopefully the idiot got a big enough fright not to be so stupid next time.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

My reading of the rather limited evidence shown in that video is that as the car approached, the cyclist was riding in a straightish line along the gutter, on the wrong side of the road. The driver probably assumed he would continue to do so and was assuming they would pass each other nearside to nearside. Then the cyclist pulls a wheelie and swerves straight into the path of the car.

Maybe the driver could have braked in anticipation of something happening, but IMHO the blame is at least 95% the cyclist.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What a bunch of little idiots. 

What is with all the people now that set out to be awkward and intimidating on the road? How many people walk diagonally over the road with the full intention of blocking the progress of a car? 

The Corsa should have stopped if they read the situation. However, I can see why a large group of lads taking up half the road would make someone worried and desperate to get away from them. 

His mum summed it up reasonably well.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im sorry but its about time we started treating these incidents in the manor they should be. That incident was caused by and is entirely the fault of the cyclist. Sure, the car could have acted differently, maybe slamming on the brakes causing an accident behind them. They definitely tried to move out of the way, but the car can not be blamed or held in anyway responsible for someone riding on the wrong side of the road. Which way do you logically move when someone is traveling on the wrong side of the road the wrong way, thus acting illogically 
The proper result would be the cyclist is criminally prosecuted for dangerous behaviour/driving and ordered to pay any damages to the car. I hope the driver isn't in anyway physiologically scarred from the incident caused by someone else stupidity


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't blame the car driver one bit. The way I see it is the idiot youth was going towards the left hand side of the car and the car steered right only for the idiot youth to try and go the same way.
I don't agree with anyone saying the car should of stopped. They tried to avoid it in my eyes.
The idiots youth should be charged for everything that can be thrown at them and have to pay for any damage to the car and compensation to the driver and any occupants.

The younger generation (I'm 29 so probably my generation in some cases) have absolutely lost the plot.
Like kerr says about the crossing the road. At what point do they think I'm going to alow this car down for a laugh. Someone will get killed one day and an innocent person will get sent down

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

bring back the cane in schools.........


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

In my view, it's the cyclist's fault. What an idiot. 

In our home town earlier in the week, I saw a gang of 13/14 year olds being simply annoying. One of them threw a full McDonald's cup of coke over a passing car, then ran out and stood in the road to stop a bus. It took ever ounce of restraint I possess not to get out of the car and remove him gently from the road. 

Cooks


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Huge respect to the mum for not jumping on the compensation bandwagon. That could have happened to a kid with an awkward parent who would claim and the way this country is going I can see them getting a payout!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Shame it wasn't a 44 tonner.....


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

he got what he deserved


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would of stopped just before he got closer and dragged the little off his bike and said to him I know where you live

The problem is that these young  think they can go around intimate people well am sorry but a good  slapping doesn't do any harm at all:thumb: bring back the good old days I say:thumb:


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't know what the law is like in the UK but in Ireland, the young lad would be getting a nice payday 'sure thats what insurance is fur innit"


----------



## LR4 (Oct 18, 2017)

Car was going far too slow IMO.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

LR4 said:


> Car was going far too slow IMO.


Yup, wonder if he will try that again. Fair play to the mother. I almost hit a kid on a moped the other day because he overtook me when I was turning right, on a traffic light in a lane where you can only turn right with my indicator on.....

It's annoying because the driver ends up feeling guilty, has their insurance ruined because some moron thinks this is smart...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll ask the same question a different way: If the person wasn't a kid being stupid, but a kid with learning difficulties would everyone be saying the same thing? 

I say again, it was entirely avoidable by the car driver if they had chosen not to hit a kid in their 1000kg+ metal box.

The kid could easily have been killed after a bump on the head like that.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The guy is 14. He's old enough to know better. Even his mum isn't making excuses for him. 

Put most drivers in an intimidating situation with a large group of youths being confrontational and I bet most would be desperate to get past.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

There is absolutely no way the car driver is responsible, or take any blame, for this incident.

I agree with what's already been said in defence of the driver. But they were also confronted by the initial group of weaving cyclists - likely distracted by there actions (one of those even veers to the other side of the road too) before being confornted by the idiot doing the wheelie.

Sorry Nanoman, I don't think it was avoidable by the driver with so much going on.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeh last thing the car wanted to do was stop with that lot around him/ her I should imagine !!, the car obviously moves towards the centre as in that split second they think the bike is heading towards the pavement, it's very easy to dissect these things afterwards, but not so easy at the time. 

Would the car driver be found guilty at court, NO, nothing else worth saying.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> I'll ask the same question a different way: If the person wasn't a kid being stupid, but a kid with learning difficulties would everyone be saying the same thing?
> 
> I say again, it was entirely avoidable by the car driver if they had chosen not to hit a kid in their 1000kg+ metal box.
> 
> The kid could easily have been killed after a bump on the head like that.


But you are creating an unfair comparison there.

The lad's mother is doing the right thing by bringing this issue to other people's attention. He was stupid, he should be fined IMO.

He was lucky to get off with minor injuries. At night time he might have been dead.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> I'll ask the same question a different way: If the person wasn't a kid being stupid, but a kid with learning difficulties would everyone be saying the same thing?
> 
> I say again, it was entirely avoidable by the car driver if they had chosen not to hit a kid in their 1000kg+ metal box.
> 
> The kid could easily have been killed after a bump on the head like that.


Don't need to ask the question wether he has learning difficulties does it. Just an idiot youth like majority of them today.
If he was killed or seriously injured then he would serve him right for being an idiot towards other road users. Bike, car tractor. It doesn't matter, he put himself in that situation, not the driver.
If that was my lad (it will never be) he'd get a clip round the ear regardless of his banged head


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Nanoman said:


> I'll ask the same question a different way: If the person wasn't a kid being stupid, but a kid with learning difficulties would everyone be saying the same thing?
> 
> I say again, it was entirely avoidable by the car driver if they had chosen not to hit a kid in their 1000kg+ metal box.
> 
> The kid could easily have been killed after a bump on the head like that.


I would be wondering why a kid with learning difficulties is doing riding a bike on a main road?

You are in a minority of one here, time to take off your rose- tinted specs methinks!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not saying the kid wasn't in the wrong. He clearly was.

My point is I see no attempt by the car driver to avoid the accident, if anything it looks like they're doing the opposite.

Nothing justifies hitting someone with a 1000KG car when it can be avoided, regardless of whether the kid was being a tube.

I'd quite happily see the car driver severely punished for that, given what the footage shows.

Kid could easily have been seriously injured or killed. It could easily have been this kid http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-41408554


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

You must be watching a different video Nanoman, the driver DID try to avoid the idiot cyclist.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Ye if you look at the last few frames you can see the car try and swerve onto the other side of the road to avoid him. the mom is right her son is an idiot


----------



## LR4 (Oct 18, 2017)

Nanoman said:


> It could easily have been this kid http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-41408554


No it couldn't. That is a  comparison.

The  on the bike was purposely doing a wheelie into oncoming traffic.

No child with learning difficulties that I know of wouldn't be pulling a wheelie into oncoming traffic - crossing a road where they may be shouldn't, maybe, intimidating road users with their mates, no.

That's not even a close comparison.

Maybe if you were be behind the wheel of the car you'd see it slightly differently.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Last few seconds of the wheelie being pulled the bike is heading to his right, which is why the driver is heading to their right so as to avoid him. It is only in the split second that the cyclist loses speed to hold the wheelie that his balance goes and he falls to his left straight into the path of the car. 
Even if it was a kid with learning difficulties it would still be the fault of the cyclist. Yes a cyclist with learning difficulties might not understand the same as a cyclist without but that doesn't mean it is then the drivers' fault.


----------



## Nick67 (Feb 19, 2008)

100% the kids fault, as has been said the driver pulls to his right to try and avoid the accident, but I suspect could not go too far as he would collide with whoever was the camera person. Early on the driver would have though the kid would pass on his nearside or go into the side road.

No person is going to expect the kid to pull a wheelie, maybe the impact has knocked some sense into him


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I often see kids doing similar things through the centre of London, you can see lots of vids on YouTube of then dlholding up traffic etc. Makes me want to throttle them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Despair 

Going to sound like Victor Meldrew but what is wrong with kids these days? Their sense of impunity is really concerning. Just seem to lack insight as to their actions and it appears to be getting worse.

Starts and ends at home as far as I'm concerned. If a kid has no respect for their parents then it's pretty much a lost cause. I'm not talking about fear or corporal punishment here more that it should trouble kids if they disappoint their parent/guardian. School etc clearly has a role to play but if the foundations are not there then only so much can be done. Should have old school community policing as well that is properly funded and resourced.

A second of stupidity is conceivably ruining lives and it's just such a waste


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Of course behaviour starts and ends at home. 'In my day', had my parents have learned I was involved in that kind of conduct I would have been for it I can tell you. In fact, I would have got a rollicking just for being in the group of muppets in the first place whether I was wheeling or got hit or otherwise.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ollienoclue said:


> Of course behaviour starts and ends at home. 'In my day', had my parents have learned I was involved in that kind of conduct I would have been for it I can tell you. In fact, I would have got a rollicking just for being in the group of muppets in the first place whether I was wheeling or got hit or otherwise.


That would most definitely have applied in my case too.

Cooks


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Cookies said:


> That would most definitely have applied in my case too.
> 
> Cooks


Exactly. 'Gang of boys, messing around in the road with bikes'. Yeah that's a grounded punishment right there.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

ollienoclue said:


> Exactly. 'Gang of boys, messing around in the road with bikes'. Yeah that's a grounded punishment right there.


I wasn't allowed to cross the road on my bike...stuck riding around the block


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> I wasn't allowed to cross the road on my bike...stuck riding around the block


We were similar. We were naturally dissuaded from leaving the confines of (army) property anyway for obvious reasons, we played in the woods a bit but, never daring to venture beyond it.
The one day I did I walked into a fairly open area of mostly Beech trees, so nothing growing on the ground. There I was confronted by a bloody great black Doberman that was stood completely still looking at me, so I turned around and walked away and never went back.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> We were similar. We were naturally dissuaded from leaving the confines of (army) property anyway for obvious reasons, we played in the woods a bit but, never daring to venture beyond it.
> The one day I did I walked into a fairly open area of mostly Beech trees, so nothing growing on the ground. There I was confronted by a bloody great black Doberman that was stood completely still looking at me, so I turned around and walked away and never went back.


Similar here but it would be my mum not a Doberman. Still as scary though. :doublesho :lol:


----------

